# 7 month old has red swollen nipple



## littlepie

I'm hoping someone can help because I'm starting to panic here, just put my little one in the bath and one of her nipples is swollen and red, about twice the size of the other one. It also has a lump underneath it like a pea. I doesnt seem to hurt her but I'm worried what it could be.

Has this happened to anyone's little one before? I've heard of it happening to newborns but she is 7 months old!


----------



## salander

This happened to my lo but she was born with her boob red and swollen I was told it's normal but after 5 days it had gotten bigger and redder and she was in discomfort. But it was quite a big lump turned out she had a cyst and they thought it was just milk from the hormones. Now my friends lo had a pea sized lump but no obvious redness and hv said it was fine and lo didn't look in pain when it was touched. If you're worried take your lo to docs just for peace of mind. X


----------



## littlepie

Thanks for the reply! Why did this have to happen on Saturday night when the doctors are shut on a Sunday?


----------



## erikab922

littlepie said:


> Thanks for the reply! Why did this have to happen on Saturday night when the doctors are shut on a Sunday?

Call NHS Direct 0845 46 47. We have an out of hours GP service from 8am-11pm every day in our area and if NHS Direct think you need to see it they will call it on your behalf and tell you to go in (you can't just show up, you need to have called NHS Direct first).


----------



## Flake-y

Exact same thing happened to my LO when he was around 5 months, red swollen nipple with a hard lump underneath. Wasn't bothering him at all but took him to doctor & she said it was nothing to worry about but to come back if it got worse. It went away within a few days & hasn't come back at all.


----------



## Blizzard

I know this may sound stupid, but there's no chance it could be a bug bite? Just a thought. :flower: xx


----------



## waitingfor

My LO had a red swollen breast and lump at 8 months old. The GP assured me that it was perfectly normal for babies of both sexes to have hormonal surges that can cause temporary breast lumps. It went after about 5 days.


----------

